# Bill Maher



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2008)

Did anyone happen to hear Bill Maher's remarks on _Late Night With Conan O'Brien_ last night? He attacked Christians and Christian political candidates in particular. From what I heard, it was quite a rant.


----------



## John Gill (Jan 5, 2008)

I did not hear it but I'm not surprised one bit. I used to watch him sometimes when I used to have access to a tv. It was one of those things that you love to hate...not really healthy.
The man is a hater of God and all things pure. He once unashamedly proclaimed "I love p0rnography".


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2008)

There was a picture of him with some prostitutes online (they were clothed). He said in a Time/Newsweek magazine on why he wouldn't run for president: "Can you imagine the American people voting for someone who loves [-]wh0res[/-] women but not God?


----------



## JM (Jan 5, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=faiXTSJhf6o]YouTube - Bill Maher on Conan 1/2 (Jan 4)[/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=5MyfLmLROHQ]YouTube - Bill Maher on Conan 2/2 (Jan 4)[/ame]


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 5, 2008)

Is it just me or was Maher not getting the reaction from the crowd that he thought he'd get? Most of them thought he was an idiot too.


----------



## John Gill (Jan 5, 2008)

Whenever I hear people like him speak Romans 1 comes to mind.
Especially verse 22:

"Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,"

As offensive as this kind of thing is to us, can it be imagined the restraint that the most Holy God is exercising right now?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2008)

wow - too bad there is no one there to step up...that "talking snake" comment needs a response.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

[bible]Psalm 58[/bible]


----------



## Poimen (Jan 5, 2008)

I just love the pandering (read: self-righteous) condescending attitude of the liberal mind (I thought Mr. Maher was a libertarian?) towards us in-bred, hill billy types who don't bow down before the sacred cow of modern 'intellectual' institutionalized education: the goddess evolution.

Oh yeah, and that simpleton Ben Stein


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 5, 2008)

Poimen said:


> I just love the pandering (read: self-righteous) condescending attitude of the liberal mind (I thought Mr. Maher was a libertarian?) towards us in-bred, hill billy types who don't bow down before the sacred cow of modern 'intellectual' institutionalized education: the goddess evolution.
> 
> Oh yeah, and that simpleton Ben Stein



I don't know whether he is libertarian or not, but a large percentage of libertarians are at least as hostile as liberals and some moreso.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > I just love the pandering (read: self-righteous) condescending attitude of the liberal mind (I thought Mr. Maher was a libertarian?) towards us in-bred, hill billy types who don't bow down before the sacred cow of modern 'intellectual' institutionalized education: the goddess evolution.
> ...



He describes himself as a libertarian but not one of those "wacko guys who believes in the 2nd Amendment."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2008)

Take a look on ChristianSkepticism and see if I give a creditable response.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2008)

Maher is glib, articulate, and brilliant, but blind. We should not be surprised. Unfortunately, some of us in the Calvinist camp are so "into" intellectualism that we can get hacked off when secularists like Maher won't let us play in their sandbox. Who cares if we are permitted in or not? It wasn't by accident that Paul observed that not many wise (in the world's estimation) would be found to have faith. Make fun of my theism, creationism, and Calvinism all you want. In the final analysis scoffers are scoffers and rebrobate is still rebrobate.


----------

